# Russia Getting 3 Battalions of Bastion Missiles



## tomahawk6 (28 Aug 2019)

These coastal missiles have a range of 600km so they can protect a large area. I hope the Russians dont export these weapons which would require Naval ships capable of defeating these weapons. 

https://navyrecognition.com/index.php/news/defence-news/2019/august/7433-russian-navy-to-get-three-battalions-of-bastion-coastal-defense-missile-systems.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Aug 2019)

They could reach Sweden from just west of St Petersburg, so they could deny a good chunk of the gulf of Finland and pretty much all of the Black Sea


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Sep 2019)

The arctic would also be in range if based at an existing arctic base.  

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/09/13/russian-military-discovers-new-island-in-remote-arctic-archipelago-a67269


----------

